# Best budget friendly technical skiff w side console



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Quite a few pathfinder 17t around with side console. Will fish 3 easily and run shallow. Of course you will get wet and pounded in a chop. Just watch for stringer issues.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

I hate a center console on a boat this size! Great in a larger “flats or bay” boat but in the way in a small skiff! I’d prefer a side console or tiller but that’s me. I like to stand to help keep the shock off my back so I’d go tiller.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Build one. I built a bateau fs18 for under$4000 (+motor). It does everything you are looking for. It is very strange to want a steering wheel on such a small boat though. Tiller is great with the detachable console.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I saw a Hewes Tailfishers the other day for $12,000. Slow like balls, rides like a park bench on a rainy afternoon, but it runs scary shallow and should last forever. I like those boats a lot.


----------

